# Guenter Wendt Pad Fuhrer



## The Basket (May 9, 2010)

A legend in the NASA space race and a very capable guy who has passed away.

I felt it important to say something as a big fan of Apollo.

washingtonpost.com


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2010)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 9, 2010)

Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (May 10, 2010)




----------

